# VBForums CodeBank > CodeBank - ASP / ASP.NET / MVC / Web API >  ASP.NET Core MVC Web Application CRUD Using Entity Framework Core And SQL Server

## KGComputers

Hello,

This blog post ASP.NET Core MVC CRUD Using Entity Framework Core, Bootstrap 4 and SQL Server  demonstrates on how to create an ASP.NET Core MVC Web Application with CRUD (Create,Update and Delete) operations using Entity Framework Core 5, Bootstrap 4.x and SQL Server. 

At the time of this writing, this example targets the .NET Core 3.1 framework. Applying this tutorial on the .NET Core 5.0 version will work as well. I also installed Font Awesome 5.x via Libman for decorating the HTML controls with icons and decorated the class with Data Annotations attribute for validation purposes. For the Data Access Layer, this employ Repository Design Pattern and Unit Of Work concepts. 



Regards,

KGC

----------

